# supplement for blood circulation, vasodilation, pump...



## VVolfgang (May 31, 2009)

Hi I'd like your opinions on what supplement out there is best for getting your blood flowing easily. I've looked into NO2 products and the general concensus is it's not worth the money and many claim it doesn't even give a pump. L-Arginine looks to be a cheaper substitute...

also any herbs or combinations of herbs to look into that would provide these benefits? My blood circulation at times doesn't seem optimal... and some days my body feels "pumped up" while other days it feels flat, like my NO levels are fluctuating... as with hardness "down there" sometimes it's not as great as other times.

one of the main things that makes up creatine is the amino arginine, right?? so would taking a standalone creapure product give these benefits?? thanks a bunch


----------



## nni (May 31, 2009)

VVolfgang said:


> Hi I'd like your opinions on what supplement out there is best for getting your blood flowing easily. I've looked into NO2 products and the general concensus is it's not worth the money and many claim it doesn't even give a pump. L-Arginine looks to be a cheaper substitute...
> 
> also any herbs or combinations of herbs to look into that would provide these benefits? My blood circulation at times doesn't seem optimal... and some days my body feels "pumped up" while other days it feels flat, like my NO levels are fluctuating... as with hardness "down there" sometimes it's not as great as other times.
> 
> one of the main things that makes up creatine is the amino arginine, right?? so would taking a standalone creapure product give these benefits?? thanks a bunch



no, your understanding is so far off. first off your thread title is exactly what an NO product will do. if you want a superficial pump and vasodialation, then you want a good NO product. they are not worth it simply because thats all they do. arginine would be no different. there is nowhere near the correct amount of arginine in creatine to create a "pump."

why do you want vasodialation?


----------



## VVolfgang (May 31, 2009)

I want the vasodilation for increased blood flow... it'd be healthier right??? Like personally if it's hot outside and I'm on my feet and moving my blood flow is normal, but if I get cold at all or am not moving constantly the blood flow doesn't seem as good.

So yea I guess I'm looking for an NO product... I think if I could find one that gives a good pump (even though that's just superficial, a lasting pump would def. attract me to a product) and gets the blood really flowing it would be worth it.

So do you have any suggestions for a well formulated NO product that not ridiculously overpriced? thanks


----------



## danzik17 (May 31, 2009)

VVolfgang said:


> I want the vasodilation for increased blood flow... it'd be healthier right??? Like personally if it's hot outside and I'm on my feet and moving my blood flow is normal, but if I get cold at all or am not moving constantly the blood flow doesn't seem as good.
> 
> So yea I guess I'm looking for an NO product... I think if I could find one that gives a good pump (even though that's just superficial, a lasting pump would def. attract me to a product) and gets the blood really flowing it would be worth it.
> 
> So do you have any suggestions for a well formulated NO product that not ridiculously overpriced? thanks



You do realize that's on purpose right?  When you're cold, your blood vessels DO constrict so that you lose less body heat through your blood/skin.


----------



## VVolfgang (May 31, 2009)

danzik17 said:


> You do realize that's on purpose right?  When you're cold, your blood vessels DO constrict so that you lose less body heat through your blood/skin.



lol I know that (basically)... I guess what I'm saying is I'm sold on NO and I want suggestions for a well formulated well priced NO product... even though it doesn't look like it's worth it. Gotta try it out for myself to be sure.


----------



## Chubby (May 31, 2009)

Citrulline Malate with Arginine?


----------

